# Bon plan Apple TV



## fab35 (10 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si un bon plan Apple TV intéresserait quelques uns d'entre vous.
En effet, j'ai un avoir Fnac d'une valeur de 129 euros à utiliser. Le délai d'utilisation arrive bientôt à échéance et je ne peux l'utiliser qu'en magasin.
Alors, j'ai pensé à MacG car je sais que c'est un forum sérieux.
Et je me disais que le prix d'une Apple TV rentrait dans ce tarif et peut être l'un d'entre vous serait intéressé par une remise sur une Apple TV neuve à un prix plus petit que le prix officiel de 109 euros.
Je sais, je pourrais mettre sur les petites annonces mais je n'ai pas encore le produit en ma possession, c'est pour cela que je poste ce message.
Pensez-vous que cela puisse intéresser des personnes sur le forum ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Maxoubx (11 Juillet 2013)

en gros tu veux vendre le bon d'achat genre 100&#8364; pour une valeur de 129&#8364; ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2013)

65&#8364; pour moi, pas plus 

Sinon, MacG fait aussi des petites annonces : iOccasion


----------



## fab35 (11 Juillet 2013)

J'aurais proposé quelque chose comme 80 euros sachant que ce sera une totalement neuve.Ça intéresse l'un d'entre vous ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2013)

80&#8364; me semble un prix très correct. Tu devrais trouver acheteur.

La date de validée est jusqu'a quand ?


----------



## fab35 (11 Juillet 2013)

Jusqu'à la fin du mois...


----------

